# Just bought my smoker last night



## shartmann (Jan 16, 2012)

I just bought my smoker last night.... I have never owned/operated one before.  I am wondering what is a good idea to start with?   From what I have been reading on here Chicken seems like the path I am going to take for my first run at this.  Do I need to soak the chicken in a brine?  I have no idea what I am really doing so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

OK  step away from the computer and take a deep breath.

First of all   Welcome to the Forum,  glad you decided to join us.

Lets start at the beginning,  what kind of smoker did you buy?

What made you decide on chicken as your first smoke?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

You will learn lots of great stuff here, but like Al mentioned please fill us in on what type of smoker you got and what area of the country/world you are in. Sometimes the help we provide will change slightly based upon where you are located and what type of weather you have.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF. Glad to have you here and you must be very excited to get started.  Like Al said please provide us a little more info so we can help you.  Also, would you please update your profile with your location 

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you aboard!

Would you please update your profile info to include your location, then head on over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you an SMF welcome. Thanks!

Beer can chicken is easy & hard to screw up.


----------



## shartmann (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delay on the response I was at work.  I  picked up a Smoke Hollow 30168E I got it on sale at Gander Mountain..  The reason I decided on the chicken because I figured it would be the easiest thing to start with.  I am just about to "Season it"  The instructions say to wipe the entire inside of the cabinet down with veg. oil and turn it on high for two hours.   Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

It might be easier to spray with a can of cheap vegetable spray


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 16, 2012)

I would pump smoke in it too, while seasoning...fill the chip box/tray....not sure if your instructions say to do that or not....

-Salt


----------



## shartmann (Jan 16, 2012)

ok I just plugged it in I will fill the chip tray the instructions didn't say to do anything other then wipe it down with veg. oil


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great name by the way!!!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe all you really need is the heat.  You want the oil to stick to the metal like when seasoning cast iron pots.

What did you decide to do for your first smoke?  The only reason I asked about chicken is because it needs to be cooked at a higher temp if you want the skin to be something besides rubber.  If you want something fast and easy to get you through your first run through try some sausage or maybe a meat loaf?  If you want something long and slow try a butt.


----------



## shartmann (Jan 16, 2012)

I am going to get some sausages for tomorrow and then I want to make a Fatty but I have to find a reciepe still, I am going to do a boston butt this weekend.  I will be sure to get pics up of the first smoke!  I have all these plans but I am going to need case the butcher counter see what looks good!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 16, 2012)

I put the Veg. oil in an old water bottle and put a little hole in the cap. Squirt it on and wipe down..  inside and out, all racks, pans...  anything and everything...Yes, I do brine my chickens but that's just me...   some do, some don't...  Pork loins are easy too (brined as well).


----------



## papa g (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site...!

g


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to SMF! I'm a noob to smoking and for one of the first things I did was a fatty. Pretty simple and oh so tasty. Anyway, I brine my poultry, but that's just my preference. Good luck!


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you have a good meat thermometer? Make sure you check the smoker thermometer in boiling water. They are off most of the time.


----------



## shartmann (Jan 17, 2012)

I am going to do some sausages tonight when I get home... I just purchased a Maverick ET-7 today I will have for the weekend.... I think I will be safe with the sausages using the thermometer on the unit???  (will I or should I wait?)


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

I would check the thermo on the unit. Sausages will overcook pretty quick if you are cooking at 300 and think it's only 250.


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ecto1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------

